# MySQL-Startscript funktioniert nicht :(



## Nasenbaer (21. April 2002)

Hi,
ich hab den neuesten MySQL-Server im SourceFormat (3.23.49) installiert aber scheinbar funzt das Starscript nicht.
Immer wenn ich "./mysql.server start" eingebe sagt er "bash: ./mysql.server: bad Interpreter: Permission denied"
Was kann ich tun ?

Mfg Nasenbaer


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. April 2002)

Probier mal "sh mysql.server start", ich glaub das hat mir auch mal geholfen.


----------



## Nasenbaer (22. April 2002)

Juhu es geht.
Und wie kann ich den Server beim Booten starten lassen?

Mfg Nasenbaer


----------



## SirSalomon (27. April 2002)

Indem Du im "init.d"-Verzeichnis ein Startupstricp anlegst und dieses dann in das Verzeichnis "/etc/rc3.d" verlinkst.


Ist bei vielen Distributionen dabei, eventuell kannst Du Dir da ein Besipiel ziehen.

Das klappt leider nicht bei der SuSE-Version, die regelt das im Konfigurationsfile "/etc/rc.config". Da steht irgendwo "startmysql" oder so ähnlich drin. den Wert musst Du dann auf "yes" setzten.


----------

